# Are you sure you know how you aim every time



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

While shooting the other day it occurred to me I was shooting extremely well for me. I originally went out to release tension on a can. Something was different this time. I definitely want relaxed, that's why I went out there in the first place. The best way for me to explain it is like hunting pheasants, quail or any flying object. We obviously don't have the time to just aim, but yet we have to aim to some degree. At the 2015 MWST I watched Nathan Masters shoot a perfect score so fast, I was amazed. I also watched him miss when he took his time on the same target. Some say it's intuitive shooting, I'm mostly in agreement with one exception. I realize when I shoot well, I focus on the target, bring the slingshot up to make a lollipop with the slingshot and the target and let the ammo fly. I feel I over think when I take my time and aim for an extended time. Simple shot has a good video on intuitive shooting.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Weird huh... I've had times speedshooting where I've hit insects on the surface of a pond twenty odd yards out and in the same hour couldn't hit a soup can at five yards aiming... Other times it's the other way round and some times I can't seem to hit the broad side of a barn either way... 
For instance, when I first picked the slingshot back up after a twenty year hiatus, my first three shots were spot on. On bottlecap size targets 10+ yards out. After that I spent a week struggling to hit a soda can 3/10... 
Weird....


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I shoot best when I'm angry(ikr wired.)


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It's like that with most of us I think. Taking pains to aim often results in a miss but speed shooting also does. Some days are better than others, I don't know why...I try to concentrate on consistency of all variables (long list of them) to eliminate the errors I make that miss. I never blame the slingshot either, it's ME who's doing this with an inanimant object just innocently shooting where it's pointed. Of course there are some fliers sometimes, I chalk that up to either me or just, well, "fliers"...doesn't bother me one bit.

Like you I love shooting my SSs just for relaxation and keeping my hand/eye coordination up and running. I've hit my 2nd plateau and can't seem to advance higher, hence the word, plateau. I imagine eventually I'll exceed it but that's not why I am shooting...I shoot because it's just plain fun. I know the split second when I release that the ammo will hit...something inside me says so..dunno what...subconscious mind working. Now to do what is necessary to keep that feeling charging through my brain! When I had a good night's sleep I shoot better. If I have a beer before I shoot, I don't...evidently I need 100% of an edge and not 90% to do well.


----------

